# New De ROSA KING 3 2010?



## enac

Is this THE new KING 3 frame for 2010? What is RS? Is this the frame Di Luca is using? And is this the frame Petacchi won the 2nd Stage of the 2009 Giro on?


----------



## enac

here's the photos


----------



## enac

here are the photos...


----------



## enac

Petacchi today


----------



## tcurtbike

On a completly unrelated note, what glasses does Petacchi wear?


----------



## smokva

Yes, that is the frame Di Luca rides on this '09 Giro


----------



## smokva

BTW, I think that color scheme is ugly


----------



## nicks2192

I was trying to look that up earlier and they say sauce on the side thats all i know about them.


----------



## enac

smokva said:


> BTW, I think that color scheme is ugly


 I fully agree. Does anyone know what RS means?


----------



## enac

Petacchi wins another stage with the new RS KING 3.


----------



## tcurtbike

nicks2192 said:


> I was trying to look that up earlier and they say sauce on the side thats all i know about them.


With the new photos of Petacchi on the Stage 3 podium, I can see they're Salice, an italian brand. I'm not sure what style though. 










EDIT: They're Salice 006's.


----------



## tcurtbike

Some info about Di Luca's De Rosa


----------



## smokva

> Danilo Di Luca (LPR Brakes-Farnese Vini) set off today with a new De Rosa King 3 RS that is supposedly 15 percent lighter and 18 percent stiffer than the current King 3 by virtue of an upgraded carbon fiber mix and new lay-up schedule.
> 
> Based on the current King 3's claimed weight, that would put Di Luca's frame close to the 800g mark though it's unclear at this point when this upgraded model might be available to consumers.


I would be afraid to ride on 800g frame. I just don't buy it...15 percent lighter and 18 percent stiffer my arse


----------



## varian72

UGLY. Love the 08 model.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi Enac Great pictures of RS. Could I ask where you got them?


----------



## enac

can't remember..maybe cyclingnews or Pez


----------



## Reinier

*de rosa king3 rs*

I like this bike and what a beauty!
Hopefully for sale next year.


----------



## QQUIKM3

*Awesome!*

I think it's the best looking DeRosa since the early 2000 Vini Calderola Meraks. That green, white and carbon black color looks sweet!


----------



## enac

Here are some new photos:


----------



## enac

enac said:


> Here are some new photos:


 De ROSA KIng 3 RS


----------



## enac

Here is another


----------



## enac

The De Rosa King 3 will be offered in the above colors---- but the standard King 3 will be offered in new colors.


----------



## MERAKMAN

enac said:


> The De Rosa King 3 will be offered in the above colors---- but the standard King 3 will be offered in new colors.


Did you see the new Merak in the background? Any more pics of that please?


----------



## enac

MERAKMAN said:


> Did you see the new Merak in the background? Any more pics of that please?


check out the thread 2010 MERAK---a Veritable MONSTER


----------



## quidquam

:thumbsup: on someone finally making a frame that isn't a 'safe' color.


----------



## MERAKMAN

enac said:


> check out the thread 2010 MERAK---a Veritable MONSTER


Thanks I'm salavating!


----------



## QQUIKM3

*I totally agree with you!!*



quidquam said:


> :thumbsup: on someone finally making a frame that isn't a 'safe' color.


That purple King is sick; I love it! My have to sell my Le Roi for a King 3 RS when it's available.


----------



## MERAKMAN

Arrrggh! Please De Rosa, stop making such wonderful bikes! I can't buy them all, I'm running outta rooooom!


----------



## enac

how many bikes do you have Merakman? Can you post photos of them?


----------



## MERAKMAN

To be honest its quite a few now and nearly all De Rosa's.....small list : Team, Merak, Dual, King Xlight...

Re posting pics am awful at computers, but will try one day!


----------



## nicensleazy

God, I'm tempted to buy another De Rosa. Don't get me wrong, I'm extremely happy with my EPS, but I do have a soft spot for De Rosa!


----------



## MERAKMAN

nicensleazy said:


> God, I'm tempted to buy another De Rosa. Don't get me wrong, I'm extremely happy with my EPS, but I do have a soft spot for De Rosa!


Well you know what they say about tempation...its the devils work. Though if you can afford it and you have the room..Which one do you like at the moment?


----------



## nicensleazy

I like the look of the new King. Nor so keen on the look of the new Idol, but i'm sure the beefed up version will be a dream to handle!


----------

